

RFP for IANA Functions Contract (Internet DNS Management) - maerek
http://ntia.doc.gov/other-publication/2012/request-proposal-iana-functions-contract

======
maerek
As an addendum, ICANN derives its authority to manage the domain name system
from the IANA contract (which is now being RFP'd). If the contract is awarded
to another entity, this could be a significant change.

